# Looking for a curing jar.



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey ladies and gentlemen I am looking for a jar to cure my MJ after I harvest it.  Will any glass jar with a lid do?  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Feb 10, 2006)

mason jars


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Yea, smoke star 21... Grab yourself a pack of the wide-mouth canning jars (with the rubber-sealed lids) and you'll be happy. The tapered kind are a pain if you're a guy with big hands, or so i hear. You can pick 'em up at any farm& garden store, or even at some grocery stores-- if you live in the country, that is 

You about ready to harvest? Happy times for you! Congrads.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 10, 2006)

Glass has several disadvantages.
-Easily breakable.
-It let's in light and light degrades the buds.

Purists may disagree, but I cure my weed in 1 gal. plastic containers from my local fast-food dive, the kind that once contained mustard, relish, etc.
They seal almost as tight (screw-on top) as a Mason jar, hold way more inc. l-o-n-g buds, and by using them you'll be recycling, good for the earth.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

Glass you can go to the local goodwill they have em really cheap by the case.

Thanks Ganja, never thought of those.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 10, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Glass has several disadvantages.
> -Easily breakable.
> -It let's in light and light degrades the buds.
> 
> ...


After MJ is dried, there are zillions of curing methods used. I've met a lot of growers that cured using their own "special" method. Curing is the process that brings about the rapid destruction of chlorophyll. Curing brings out the aroma and flavor of each strain of MJ. Before MJ is cured, the leaves contain 80-85% water. After the curing cycle, there is essentially no water left. The method of drying MJ prior to introducing a slow cure is also critical to its flavor, aroma, and it's type of burn. The slower cures are favored for the mildness of the smoke, but can take as long as three years. During the drying and curing processes, special care must be taken to prevent mold and insect infestation.

For a fast dry, you can hang individual buds on a string that has been strung across a cardboard box. If you want to slow it some or a lot, use different amount of vent holes in the ends and/or sides of the box after adding a lid. You can spray the inside of the cardboard with flavor enhancers like honey, citrus, apple, or about a million other things.

Remember, curing involves these factors in quantities of your personal favor:

Time
Temperature
Humidity
Air Flow
Flavor enhancers

The Air flow, temperature and Humidity are all variables that must be controlled to prevent negative factors like mold from happening.

Here's a suggestion to all of you; When you next harvest, take a handful of buds for each of several types of drying times and types of cures. Give them a rating like Quickie, lower mid, higher mid, highest and maximum. Each would involve a more and more complex or long lasting type of cure. The most complex and longest to arrive at would be the most expensive product. The "Quickie" would be the least expensive.

This is how tobacco is cured and priced. You have to remember, people have been smoking things for a long, long time. Look for a method that has been used and modify it to make your product unique.

Are glass jars needed? No. Neither are any other items used in curing. It depends on the type of cure that you decide is for you. Try several methods and pick the one that pleases you most. The high will change only with the moisture content. The more moisture that leaves the bud, the smaller it will be. Thus, you'll get higher on less bud. Other than that, there is no change to the THC that's detectable to people in normal circumstances.

Another way of curing is to use Ziploc freezer bags. Put your stems with buds on them into the baggies corner to corner and hang the bag by the "up" corner. Either close the bag completely or leave whatever size of opening at the end of the Ziploc open. Remember, mold is not wanted. Open the bag, jar, room or whatever periodically to reduce the humidity and moisture in the container.

Whewwwww! I didn't mean to carry on, but I got into it.

Have fun, get high and enjoy your life.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 13, 2006)

Phew Stoney Bud! Nicely done!

Yea, curing is actually one of my favorite parts of growing... what the hell am I talking about, I say that about everything!... But it's one of my least fave to talk about usually, er well... kinda. I love to talk about it, but then it always seems to turn into a debate over whose method is best, etc... But then, I find myself loving this site again because no one's arguing like they do elsewhere! (I remember one debate I jumped out of on OG about this that turned into 12 pages before I stopped reading, ugh...!)

So I say listen to Stoney Bud & experiment-- everyone ends up with their own method and tools. Mine is way too long for anyone to wait out, and you have to have far too much free time on your hands, as I do, to pull it off. lol

enjoy!


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey woah! I'm not a junior member anymore. When did that happen?


----------

